
Epic Systems, Digitizing Health Records Before It Was Cool - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/15/business/epic-systems-digitizing-health-records-before-it-was-cool.html?ref=business
======
Skorge
I interviewed at Epic after graduating from college. The campus is awesome -
it's like walking through Disney World. However, their technology is pretty
irrelevant to today's world. For instance, the developer position for which I
interviewed was restricted to using visual basic. I hear that most employees
do not stay long, and that the whimsical campus works to tempt the young and
inexperienced.

------
estenh
I have a friend who recently quit because of the crazy hours they were working
him and the menial work he had to do. He told me he wasn't the only one
quitting, lots of other people had been hired for similar positions and got
frustrated and left.

This NYTimes piece on the company reads like an ad more than anything else.
Pretty upsetting.

------
bbwharris
I went to school at UW. Madison is a great place to live, unfortunately there
are few jobs for a lot of qualified candidates. When I graduated (2005), a
handful of people I knew signed on at Epic. Most of those people are still
there today. I hear a lot of good things.

------
serverascode
I read that piece. The article made it sound like a super place to work...did
kinda read like an ad.

